# Any Brits in Parma



## Parma.ltd

Hi,

Does anyone know of any mother, toddler groups in Parma.


----------



## andem

*Moving to Parma*

Hello,

We are moving to Parma with our three kids - aged 4, 2 and six months - in the summer, and would be really grateful for any information or tips that you may have about life with kids in Parma or even life in general (e.g. finding accommodation, good areas to live, etc)...


----------



## Fionacarboni

Hello,
I can see that your posting was from many months ago but I wondered how you have found your move to Parma? I've been living here for nearly 2 1/2 years now and still find the people very closed and have not really met any expats to catch up with now and then (my husband is Italian).




andem said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are moving to Parma with our three kids - aged 4, 2 and six months - in the summer, and would be really grateful for any information or tips that you may have about life with kids in Parma or even life in general (e.g. finding accommodation, good areas to live, etc)...


----------



## Saideh

*moving to parma in march*



Parma.ltd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of any mother, toddler groups in Parma.


Hi, I am moving to parma with my family, 7 month old baby! i would love to get together. let me know also if you found any groups


----------



## sarah jayne

*hi fiona*



Fionacarboni said:


> Hello,
> I can see that your posting was from many months ago but I wondered how you have found your move to Parma? I've been living here for nearly 2 1/2 years now and still find the people very closed and have not really met any expats to catch up with now and then (my husband is Italian).


hello fiona we two are living here three years in may and we dont regret the move but find it hard sometimes as our italian isent the best we have two children hannah is 18 and jonathan is 8 ,hannah is flunet in italian and works in parma .jonathan goes to school in vetto as we live about 5 mins away from vetto and about 40 mins from parma center. i to find people a bit closed and i am sick of being asked why did we move to italy ??we are from dublin and i would love to go for a coffie sometime if you are bored ??would love to hear from you where are you from ??xxsarah


----------



## danieledd

*english speaking environment in Parma?*

Hi there!My story is a bit different: I am a 32-year-old italian who lived 7 years abroad. I spent 6 years in Ireland (Galway and Dublin) a few months in Turkey, Madrid and in South America where I backpacked with my fiance'. I am originally from Pesaro and I made the decision to come back to Italy and "try" to settle down here after so long away. I found a job in Parma as IT Consultant and I will start on May 3rd my life in Parma. I am not interested in narrow mineded people from Parma and I am wondering if there are any english speaking groups or clubs or associations or simply get-togethers where I could meet up some people. It would be great for me to build up an international environment in the same way I did in Dublin for years. Can anybody suggest me something? Is it possible in Parma? Cheers


----------



## shadowsky

Hi - since there a few of us interested in starting a group for foreigners why dont we start one?

We could meet once a fortnight at each of our homes for a diner - each bring something along and share a meal and conversation?

We are living in Noceto and have a 3 month old baby so I would love to start a mothers group too for mums with little ones - under 2??

Anyone interested?


----------



## danieledd

that would be great!and the idea of sharing dinner sounds brilliant!You can count me in. How does it work?


----------



## shadowsky

danieledd said:


> that would be great!and the idea of sharing dinner sounds brilliant!You can count me in. How does it work?



Lets see how many people there are who are interested and take it from there?

I was thinking we could do the first one - say every 2nd friday of the month we rotate where we hold them? 

Hopefully we get a great bunch of people and can share some fun evenings!


----------



## scarlet282

*Hi Sarah jane*

Hi Sarah

I hope you get time to check this blog. I am hoping to move to Parma early next year I'm originally from Co. Sligo currently living in London nursing. Just wondering how you are finding things there? 

Hope to chat soon


----------

